# Help please, vipfootballboots



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

My son found a website via a friend of his selling football boots at massive reductions. Vipfootballboots.com

I'm pretty skeptical and think it's probably selling replicas. Has anyone got any experience of this site and know whether it's a site to avoid or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Can't help on this specific website, sorry. But have learned through numerous bitter experiences if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is !!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The site is very very new, either you won't get your goods or they are fake, either way avoid.

I must point out that i have no idea what football shoes are worth though so not sure if they are cheap or not.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Id avoid, they would be cheap knock offs, or the risk of not getting anything at all.

I have purchased from sites similar in the past but that was for replica football shirts from Thailand. About £7/10 per shirt instead of the £45 teams charge, and they were excellent quality for replicas. But i wouldn't suggest buying boots the same.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Avoid. 

Like the plague.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

No address, just "_Our company is a business-to-business (B2B) and business-to-customer(B2C) comprehensive trade solution provider offering one-stop trade services to international buyers from all over the world._ " BS in the *About Us* section.

The *Contact US* button just launches a pop-up web email window - no phone, no address

My instincts are all screaming AVOID !!!!!!!!!!!

I suspect it will be a case that they will be gone within a few months and the internet will be littered with hard-luck stories of " _They kept telling me that my boots had been dispatched and the problem lay with the courier_ "


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Fake as it comes. One of my mates sends me links like that on a regular basis asking if I think it's genuine :lol:

http://whois.icann.org/en/lookup?name=www.vipfootballboots.com

Registrant Contact
Name: Rosamonde Narcisse
Organization: FlowerTime
Mailing Address: 14, route de Lyon, IVRY-SUR-SEINE IVRY-SUR-SEINE 94200 FR
Phone: +33.0157424242
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:[email protected]

Important Dates
Updated Date: 2015-09-11
Created Date: 2015-07-13
Registration Expiration Date: 2016-07-13

http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/vipfootballboots.com

EDIT:
As a general rule, if they're brand new (as in not second hand) and everything they sell is cheaper than Sports Direct or Prodirectsoccer, I look at it with a big chunk of suspicion. Obviously some places have odd sale items that are sometimes cheaper, but when their whole stock catalogue can undercut Mike Ashely's warehouses, there's something iffy.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

wouldn't buy football boots or trainers online myself. Tried loads of pairs of 5 aside trainers at Sports Direct earlier this year and none of the same size felt or fit the same. Big risk and a lot of messing about if you buy online.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Tell your lad to RUN!! [without boots on]...........


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a scam, try sportsshoes.com based in Leeds always got discounts on and very good prices and delivery.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Pretty much all what my suspicions were crying out at me as well. I could find nothing about them online to their credit either so I figure it's best to avoid.

Thought I'd ask on here just in case anyone had actually had a positive dealing with them. As said as well I've bought cheap replica shirts before but with boots I think there's too much that could go wrong.


----------



## Nev (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi People. I found this thread when I was looking for feedback for vipfootballboots.

Sadly I was too late and my wife ordered a pair for my son. He blew his Christmas money on a pair and they took too much money from my wifes account. Then when we were waiting for the boots to arrive, my wife was constantly emailing them about the money. To date she has not had a reply from them. That was a month ago.

The boots when they arrived looked similar. But they are coppies. They are aweful and I just wanted to put it out there that this is not a genuine boot supplier. My lad trained in them once and he was so desperate for them to be good he was trying to pretend he wasn't limping because they hurt his feet. Also after that one session they are coming apart. 

Avoid this company.


BTW I am a carpet and upholstery cleaner based in Cornwall. I hope you don't mind me barging in here with this info.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Nev, good of you to put your own bad experience on here for others to heed.

Kev


----------



## Nev (Feb 13, 2016)

No worries Kev. Just don't want anyone else to get ripped off.

Oh and Come on you greens


----------

